# some quick pics



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Here are a couple new pics of my Red tailed Boa, Maylin, My albino cornsnake, ******, and My ball pythons cage (She just ate and was hiding in her box) Im away at school and took these while i was home visiting. I built all of these cages myself. With the advice from members on this board.

This is my Red tailed boa Maylin, She is about 7ft long, She is 5 years old. (and ive only been bitten twice) shes a real docile snake, getting a little more aggressive with age, and the fact that im at school and she only gets handled a couple times a month, doesnt help. Cage measures 6' by 2' and 20" tall
View attachment 125609


View attachment 125610


Here is the combo cage that my Corn snake and Ball python are in. Cages each measure 40" by 18" and 20" tall
View attachment 125611


And here is me and Maylin hanging out in the kitchen, mom likes pictures, ha
View attachment 125612


Its because of people giving advice on this board that i was able to make the cages and care for these reptiles properly, thanks guys, I just like to show them off from time to time.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

get some of the ball python when you get a chance..and let me know where you got the info on how to build those cages


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice looking rtb, enclosures look great too


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

very cool dude.... very cool


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> get some of the ball python when you get a chance..and let me know where you got the info on how to build those cages


I saw cages that looked similar to these on the board, asked a few questions about the construction and then drew up my own set of plans (had the dad look them over) then got to work. If your serious about it i can get you some more detailed information about supplies and sizes and tools if you want.








Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gotta love boas!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

very nice python


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

they look really good cages too i wouldnt mind getting a couple ideas from your cage plans too.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Here are a lot of different angle shots of the parts of the cage for ideas for you guys, bear with me, theres a lot of pictures, but these should help.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

View attachment 125725

Shows the Inside front/top lip of the tank, and how i used those blocks to help reinforce the front of the cage.
View attachment 125726

Shows the cage with the door open, Note how it swings downward so you dont have to worry about holding it up, you have both hands free to work with the snake. You can also see the holes that the dead bolts slide into- i drilled these holes with a drill press prior to installation.
View attachment 125727

Here you can see one of the dead bolts, you also get a close up of how the front of the cage is like a picture frame that holds a peice of plexi glass and is one unit.
View attachment 125728

Here you see the cage door all the way open and resting against my bed, note the placement and the amount of hinges.
View attachment 125729

This pictures shows how the long top piece rests on top of the sides, not relying on screws to hold its weight. It also shows the end vent i picked up from menards that has screen already installed on the inside, it worked out perfectly.
View attachment 125730

Shows a close up of one of the hinges
View attachment 125731

The circle that i cut out for the heat lamp to sit on, and wire on top so that the snake can not come into direct contat with the bulb (I only use the heat lamp in the winter when the basement is a little colder, otherwise the heatmat on the left half of the cage keeps her plenty warm)
View attachment 125732

Shows how the inside of the cage front is reinforced with the little blocks again, and how the wire is held secured so the snake cannot tangle in it.
View attachment 125733

An inside view of one of the vents, shows the cut out i made that is centered in the side of the cage and rounded/sanded so the snake cannot hurt herself.
View attachment 125734

another view of the end of the cage
View attachment 125735

Full cage, door shut
View attachment 125736

The wood i used for everything on the cage except the back, 3/4 inch pre sanded plywood
View attachment 125737

This is the wood i used for the back (used it to cut down on weight and size) -1/8inch plywood

Sorry so long, figured some of these pictures could explain a little better then words. 
thanks guys
AJ


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow very well done enclosures, and great looking boa. I still really want a boa.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

looks great. good job.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

very nice..I wouldnt know where to start when making something like that but ill try.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The pics were definately helpful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice RTB. She is really nice and thick!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

very nicely made cage. does it frighten u that maybe one day that might fall on top of your face when ur asleep? why'd u put it over ur bed?


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

2x post.


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

I put the boa cage over my bed because i couldnt fit it anywhere else in my room, I have the triple stack cage, a 125 gallon aquarium, and a 75 gallon aquarium, along with my bed, a couch, and a TV.. That was the only place to put it, It wont ever fall, Its chained to eye bolts that run through the ceiling joists, and the chain is weighted for over a 100lbs, Im confident it wont fall. lol...hopefully it doesnt. that would probably hurt

Thanks for the kind words guys
AJ


----------

